# Help!What do I do?? 4yr old with Graves



## e's mom (Apr 18, 2010)

Isn't it interesting how life changes at the drop of a hat. My daughter was in the hospital for 3 days for a rash. What is odd to me is that the hospital is about 45 mins away from our home and it started going away on the way to the hospital. The Drs are not sure but are guessing its the methimazole. All of her labs came back normal. They said if it was the medicine something should have been elevated. Now they have taken her off of the methimazole and refuse to restart it or try it again in a few weeks even though there is no confirmed indicator it was the medicine. The reason they gave was that if the rash came back it could be worse possibly damaging organs. They recommend surgery to remove the thyroid. I am a little uneasy. Shes 4yrs old. What should I do??? Any suggestions????


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

e's mom;8390 said:


> Isn't it interesting how life changes at the drop of a hat. My daughter was in the hospital for 3 days for a rash. What is odd to me is that the hospital is about 45 mins away from our home and it started going away on the way to the hospital. The Drs are not sure but are guessing its the methimazole. All of her labs came back normal. They said if it was the medicine something should have been elevated. Now they have taken her off of the methimazole and refuse to restart it or try it again in a few weeks even though there is no confirmed indicator it was the medicine. The reason they gave was that if the rash came back it could be worse possibly damaging organs. They recommend surgery to remove the thyroid. I am a little uneasy. Shes 4yrs old. What should I do??? Any suggestions????


I don't know. I read that if there is a problem with Methimazole, the patient may have a low white blood count. I wish they had been clearer to you about what was supposed to be elevated if it was the med.

Your precious little girl; what a shame. My humble opinion is that you should seek a second and even a third opinion ASAP.

The truth is that she either needs to be on anti-thyroid med (and Methimazole "is" the choice for children) and/or have something permanent done as she won't do well in the hyper state as you already know.

You might ask an "expert" about L-Carnitine which is an amino acid and is actually used to treat hyperthyroid patients.

Please keep us advised and meantime, you and your daughter are in my prayers.


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh gosh! I have a 4 year old as well and couldn't imagine being faced with that decision. I have no advice...everything Andros said sounds good to me....but wanted you to know you are in my thoughts and prayers along with your little girl.


----------



## CANDON (May 10, 2010)

Hi...I have also read that with Methimazole the white cell count will go down but the eosinophil count ( WBC is actually a conglomerate of severals types of WBC's eosin, lypho's etc) can actually be elevated within that count - especially within an allergic reaction to something - anything. Rash is one way the body reacts to an allergic event and in that event if caught quickly the eosin count can increase.

The fact that the rash came and went within the time you drove to the hospital (probably 30 to 40 min with traffic) kinda sounds like a mild analphylatic shock reaction maybe to a bee sting etc.

I am NOT giving any medical advice here - _far be it_. Please google the other reactions to mild analphlaxis and see what I mean. If your daughter fits in those then you MIGHT have your answer.

There are a few ways the lab can do differential WBC counts - again I will not suggest any- but you can ask your doctor if a differential WBC count was done and if anything abnormal was found in it.

Often we blame the Thyroid for everything when something goes amiss - and even thought the thyoid is the body's starter motor ( so to speak) other things can be a problem, I would just hate for anthing to be missed, especialy on a young one just starting life.

Once again - that is for an experienced physician to evaluate.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CANDON said:


> Hi...I have also read that with Methimazole the white cell count will go down but the eosinophil count ( WBC is actually a conglomerate of severals types of WBC's eosin, lypho's etc) can actually be elevated within that count - especially within an allergic reaction to something - anything. Rash is one way the body reacts to an allergic event and in that event if caught quickly the eosin count can increase.
> 
> The fact that the rash came and went within the time you drove to the hospital (probably 30 to 40 min with traffic) kinda sounds like a mild analphylatic shock reaction maybe to a bee sting etc.
> 
> ...


Wonderful and very helpful post. We are "all" here to learn.


----------



## e's mom (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you all so much!! It really helps just to talk to someone that has been through all of this....I am taking notes and we are going to another Dr for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

e's mom;8480 said:


> Thank you all so much!! It really helps just to talk to someone that has been through all of this....I am taking notes and we are going to another Dr for a 2nd opinion.


Excellent and we are waiting to hear. Hugs,


----------

